# Trying to get tuned up



## stationone99702 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have been working on getting my bear tuned up for dear season. I have a nice tight group at twenty yards. However, I have been killing my forearm. 

Is this a form issue or can this be related to the draw length being too long? It feels long.


----------

